# Windows - no disk Exception Processing Message c0000013 Parameters ...



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

hi guys,
I get this small window showing up once computer has been turned on and it wont go away any ideas.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi

This looks like a drive that's either no longer present or moved...

Do you have any card reader software installed like dit.exe? Do you have Norton installed? Has there been a recent update in Quicktime?

It's a weird error that is multifaceted. :sad:


----------



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

This looks like a drive that's either no longer present or moved...

(reply) could it be my ati driver ive had problems with it

Do you have any card reader software installed like dit.exe?

(reply) sorry im not sure i dont think so.

Do you have Norton installed?

(reply)had it, got rid of it now i have avg

Has there been a recent update in Quicktime?

(reply)how do i find out about recent quicktime updates

Thanks cws


----------



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

d/loaded latest free quicktime,

Rebooted 2 times and message hasnt shown up yet(first time in 10 days), could be another solved one. 
When i googled problem i dont remember this being one of soloutions and there were plenty of people having same prob. seems to have worked for me(fingers crossed).
thanks tech peoples.:wink:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, there is an instance of a broken QuickTime update doing this, hence my asking, so you never know. Keep monitoring it and let us know the final outcome. :smile:


----------



## Popsarmchair (Oct 14, 2007)

At long last I seem to have fixed my 'Exception Processing Message c0000013' error message. I noticed that an old Iomega Zip drive was showing up in my hardware Device Manager list. I haven't used this or had it connected for a couple of years, so heaven only knows why its presence was causing the problem. For those experiencing similar messages I recommend checking for spurious drives and uninstalling them:
Start
Control Panel
System
Hardware tab
Device Manager
Look for disk drives or other drives that are redundant or you don't recognise
Right click and Uninstall

Good luck.


----------



## Slave2myPC (Mar 7, 2009)

BINGO...I have the solution to this Windows NO DISK Message. At least it worked for me just fine. It was easy and fast. No messing around with changing your Drive Letters. I downloaded and installed a code line to my registry. Painless and effective. Here is the URL to read about it. Man am I glad that's over with. Copy and paste, or click on this line to your browser: http://www.consumingexperience.com/2...rocessing.html. Then scroll down to LAST RESORT. There you will see a blue hyperlink that reads: STOP WINDOWS NO DISK ERROR MESSAGE. Click on it and install it. BINGO! Problem solved!


----------



## GFF (Jul 4, 2009)

The reason why the pop up says "Windows No Disk" is because your PC is looking for the last USB device you inserted and then removed without choosing the "safely remove hardware" option. Reinsert the last USB device you used, choose the "safely remove hardware" option (bottom right hand corner of your PC screen), and then remove the USB device. The issue will be resolved.


----------



## briisthemn (Dec 16, 2009)

GFF said:


> The reason why the pop up says "Windows No Disk" is because your PC is looking for the last USB device you inserted and then removed without choosing the "safely remove hardware" option. Reinsert the last USB device you used, choose the "safely remove hardware" option (bottom right hand corner of your PC screen), and then remove the USB device. The issue will be resolved.


I think what you posted is a possibility.

However, what do you do if you don't have that drive in your possession anymore?

Also, I think there are other factors as well.

I am having this same problem, and have not been able to make it go away.

* I have updated QUICK TIME
* I don't have the drive, and can't get back the drive that perhaps I did not safely remove. (So now what?)
* I uninstalled, and re-installed my HP printer drivers
* I have Kaspersky A-V, and Ad-Aware scanned all of C, and my external HDs
* I don't run Norton A-V
* I do have Norton Ghost
* It's more than just annoying...it's stopping processes that are supposed to run overnight, like scans and back-ups, until I press continue, when I discover it in the morning.

* I really want to get rid of it.

* I also have Auto Run Eater and wonder if it has to do with that.


----------



## mikehill (Jan 26, 2010)

The file dit.exe assigns icons and names to flash memory cards, however on my computer it was creating an error at startup, causing a 'Windows-No Disk Exception Processing Message' notification. Stopping Dit.exe at bootup fixed the problem and did not prevent the drives working.


----------

